# Storing pita?



## srm (Jun 12, 2007)

hey gang. any tips or suggestions on keeping pita soft?  usually the day i get em, they're nice, and you can roll them, but a couple days in, and they just crack and fall apart!

Thnx


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2007)

They go stale very quickly.  Your best bet is to freeze them individually wrapped.  Then, when you want one fresh, unwrap it, wrap it in damp paper towels (still frozen) and nuke it for 15-20 seconds.  It will be nice and soft.  If you over do the microwave, it's a gonner.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 12, 2007)

i use pitas for my wraps on my lunch menu
and the owner of the shop i get my lebanese style pitas said if you don't use them right away freeze them and just take them out when you need it
let it sit 10-15 mins and it's like new


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree with the others, I freeze or keep them in the fridge.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I never knew that!!


----------



## srm (Jun 12, 2007)

Stellar! thanks everyone


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> They go stale very quickly.  Your best bet is to freeze them individually wrapped.  Then, when you want one fresh, unwrap it, wrap it in damp paper towels (still frozen) and nuke it for 15-20 seconds.  It will be nice and soft.  If you over do the microwave, it's a gonner.



What Andy said.  All I can add is that when you wrap them individually, use Glad Press 'n' Seal plastic wrap.  Then store all the pitas in a heavy-duty freezer zipper-lock plastic bag.  Press 'n' Seal is great for applications like this.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 16, 2007)

And worse case scenario if they do go dry on you but haven't molded, separate the top from the bottom (I use scissors), heat them on a cookie sheet for about 10 minutes (watch so they don't burn) at 350 degrees and you have some nice crispy pita chips to go with dips, hummus, baba ghanouj, tahina, etc.  You can even brush them with a little butter or olive oil and garlic powder before baking. In fact I buy the lowfat pita bread just to make these chips instead of high fat potato chips, etc.


----------



## Caine (Jun 17, 2007)

Just put them in a plastic bag with a twist tie seal and keep them in the refrigerator, just like good old American white bread. Even crusty Italian bread softens up overnight when sealed in a plastic bag.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 17, 2007)

I always keep them in a plastic bag in the refrigerator.  They always stay fresh until I've used them up - but I do use them fairly quickly.


----------

